# How to move files in Winrar without extraction



## Udaya Maurya (Nov 16, 2008)

Suppose the directory structure in a rar file is as follows

A - B - C.exe

I want to remove the folder A or cut the folder B to opening of Winrar such that the directory structure is as follows:

B - C.exe

Is it possible to do without extracting files from the winrar or I'll have to use any other program?


----------



## VexByte (Nov 27, 2008)

Try drag and drop inside the Winrar itself.


----------

